# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [polpote] Polpote se prsente

## polpote

Bonjour  tous,

petite prsentation rapide. J'ai 30 ans, je viens de trouver un nouvel emploi prs de Bordeaux. 
Cet emploi me contraint  dcouvrir un monde de gestion dont je ne suis pas trs accoutum. Par exemple, je doit crer quelques fichiers Excel et y insrer des Macros. Le problme est que je n'y connat rien et que je n'en ai jamais fais ::cry:: 
Alors je pense que malheureusement c'est moi qui vous solliciterais le plus souvent.
Je vous dit  plus tard et vous remercie!

Polpote

----------


## vpourchet

salut et bienvenue sur le forum, je suis persuade que tu trouvera des reponses a tes questions aupres des talentueux developpeurs VBA du forum  ::ccool::

----------


## LhIaScZkTer

Heu salut polpote,

Une question hors sujet... tu pouvais pas trouver un pseudo un peu mieux ?  ::aie:: 

Parce que bon Pol Pot  ::aie::

----------


## vpourchet

Pol Pot la compote qu'on transpotte ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Salut Polpote (pseudo bof bof, soi dit en passant...),

Tu trouveras sur les forums excel toute l'aide ncessaire  la ralisation de tes fichiers.

Bienvenue sur nos forums...

----------


## YannPeniguel

Qu'avez vous contre son pseudo?

Moi, a m'a fait rigoler.  ::ccool::

----------


## GrandFather

> Moi, a m'a fait rigoler.


Parce que tu n'es pas cambodgien... C'est un peu comme si quelqu'un choisissait de prendre  Hitler  comme pseudo.  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

Pour ceux qui ont un peu de mal avec l'Histoire :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pol_Pot

----------


## YannPeniguel

Effectivement, ce monsieur ne semble pas sympathique.

----------


## vpourchet

erf la minute culturelle ... je conaissais pas ... peut etre  que PolPote non plus d'ailleurs ... ca refroidis

----------

